# Heparine Injections



## skye2008 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi there,
I'm 23 weeks pregnant and I am on Heparine injections twice a day. Trying to avoid all the bruises from before I jabbed myself almost 10 cms lower than my belly button on the right side tonight. The baby started kicking immediately afterwards. is there any chance that I could  have pricked her as the fat layer is thinner on there?
Thank you very much for reading my email.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I think it would be impossible with a subcutaneous needle. You would have to get though the skin, fat, muscle, uterine wall, amniotic membranes and amniotic fluid and find the baby. I am sure it is just a co-incidence the baby was kicking.

Do stick to instructions on where to inject.


----------

